# I don't know if I can do this



## TheFerretFaux (Mar 20, 2021)

I'm in dairy and frozen and I can barely sleep and eat. It's only my third day and I'm not sure if I can do this after my training I'm loosing it tbh I'm having trouble functioning. Is there anyway theyll just move me to a different department like Cashiering or carts? Or are they just going to fire me


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 20, 2021)

Talk to your leaders, unfortunately we don’t know what they will do


----------



## TheFerretFaux (Mar 20, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Talk to your leaders, unfortunately we don’t know what they will do


Ok thank you


----------



## rog the dog (Mar 20, 2021)

Yeah good luck. I can see If it's your first department or job in general jumping into the Target freezers might be a bit of a shock.

Shits cold bruh.


----------



## Fluttervale (Mar 20, 2021)

What is it that you're having trouble with?

They might be able to move you but that depends on a lot of factors.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 20, 2021)

It’s hard to say what reaction your leaders will have if you ask to be moved to another workcenter, but if you can’t function where you are and are prepared to leave if they refuse to move you, it can’t hurt to ask. At my store it was very difficult to find people who could hack working in the freezer long term, most people couldn’t and turnover there was always high. Different strokes for different folks, as they say, and my store would drop newbies in there until they found one who could deal with it.
If your store has high turnover in FOS (carts) they may let you go there if there is a position open, since those positions are also sometimes hard to fill. Just be sure you really want to move there, since making a second request to move will likely not be met with a favorable response from leadership. Good luck!


----------

